# HAUL & PREVIEW! Sephora Collection Pro Limited Edition Easel & Porfolio



## Ms. Z (Mar 25, 2015)

Sephora Pro Easel $32 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Sephora Pro Portfolio $28.00 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  I haven't been able to do this for quite some time so I treated myself to a collective belated Birthday haul!:encore:  MAC ◆Brush Cleanser *needed this ASAP, was down to 2 drops ◆217 Brush *I finally purchased it! ◆163 Brush *MAC sent me this replacement because mine cracked.  it cosmetics ~ I ♡ they're brushes and I finally got the ones made for ULTA ◆105, 107, 125 ◆220 ◆315 ◆I also got the live beauty fully wandball brush but I lost it!!! :-(  ◆Exuviance Cleansing Gel *GWP from ULTA   ◆Carmindy & Co blush brush  ◆ChapStick total hydration in Soothing Oasis ◆Benefit they're real mascara *my HG mascara ◆NYX jumbo eye pencil in Milk ◆Almay Eye Makeup remover pads ♡  ◆Cosmetique Collection Cosmetics Organizer 16 compartment tray *purchased to store only my red lip products (I think I will buy red lip stickers to decorate it)


----------



## Mayanas (Mar 25, 2015)

Happy Birthday.   Great haul.


----------



## Ms. Z (Apr 1, 2015)

I was not planning on keeping both but I am in doubt on which one I should keep; I am leaning towards keeping both of them!  Sephora Pro Easel *similar to MUFE brush book 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 PROS:  ◆brushes are perfectly separated ◆all of your brushes are easier to view CONS ◆when band eventually stretches out your brushes could fall out ◆bands do not appear to be large enough to hold thick handle brushes ◆brush bands can become separated from the case making it one larger band ◆the snap closure has no stretch so I think if you put too many large brushes in the case you will not be able to close it  Sephora Pro Portfolio 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 PROS: ◆bag zippers all the way around which keeps the brushes clean & keeps them from falling out ◆middle section expands so that you can view all your brushes at the same time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ◆you can fit thick handle brushes in the removable pouch (I need this for my Smashbox & Tarte bronzer and kabuki brushes) CONS: ◆you have to place a couple of brushes in each pocket for optimal space ◆zippers sometimes break


----------



## Ms. Z (Apr 1, 2015)

Mayanas said:


> Happy Birthday.   Great haul.


 Thank you!


----------



## Casey Ann (Apr 6, 2015)

Happy Birthday!  Great haul.  Did you get the Cosmetique Collection Cosmetics Organizer from Ulta too?  I'm always looking for good organization tools.


----------



## Ms. Z (Apr 6, 2015)

Thank you!   I purchased the Cosmetique organizer at Bed Bath and Beyond.


----------



## Meryl (May 30, 2015)

Ms. Z said:


>


  I'm late to this thread, but I was searching around for reviews on these Sephora brush cases and saw this just now...

  I was about to purchase the easel, which is on line only for me, but am now I'm thinking I won't. Your 'cons' made me realize it might not be as perfect as I thought… so, t hank you!  Excellent review!!

  I wonder if the more boring Portfolio is a better buy…


----------



## Ms. Z (May 30, 2015)

I decided to keep them both; it's only been a couple of months but they are both holding up well.


----------



## Ms. Z (May 30, 2015)

Check out the ones Christina of Temptalia reviewed, she got some great ones.  I also saw a couple of nice ones in the bath department at Target.


----------



## Meryl (May 31, 2015)

Ms. Z said:


> I decided to keep them both; it's only been a couple of months but they are both holding up well.


  Is one more practical for everyday use?  Not travel, just to be able to grab the right brush in the morning? 

  I have almost all of the holders from MUFE, not the book, but all the others and I've yet to find a really practical one. I like being able to close it up, I hate dust.


----------



## Ms. Z (May 31, 2015)

The easel, because it's the one that holds all of my eye, blush and contour brushes (all my basics).


----------

